# Ok who is already packed up for next year?



## texmaster (Aug 25, 2008)

Sweet Jesus we are exhausted but its all packed up. Took about 2 hours but its done
And Im posting from the recliner because the computer is too far away 

Anyone else?


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

Ill do it tomorrow


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Jul 17, 2010)

Hmmm..... maybe next week, or the week after. I'm tired!!!!!


----------



## texmaster (Aug 25, 2008)

Oiy I just hobbled back to my computer. My poor feet!


----------



## ARC1921 (Oct 22, 2007)

I'm think i'm going to die...... Decorated all day then took everything down in 2 hours and even put away.......exhausted but happy to have put it away....


----------



## sookie (Sep 19, 2010)

I'm tired.. setting it all up today and then taking it all down tonight wore me out, I'll put it away during the week.


----------



## texmaster (Aug 25, 2008)

ARC1921 said:


> I'm think i'm going to die...... Decorated all day then took everything down in 2 hours and even put away.......exhausted but happy to have put it away....


----------



## SpookyAlma (Nov 1, 2011)

I don't wanna! Aww, excuse the tantrum it just went by so fast. Wow. Had fun though! But at least american horror story marathon is on. Awesome. Hope you had a great one.


----------



## Mistress of the Abyss (Sep 21, 2007)

Everything came down in about a good half an hour or so. This coming weekend we will put everything away. Right now it's in totes all over the house. Too lazy/pooped to do so lol!


----------



## Grimsley (Aug 14, 2010)

I leave my stuff out until November 2! have to celebrate Día de los Muertos (Day of the Dead). Gives me 2 more days to enjoy my haunt


----------



## Atelier*Motives (Sep 28, 2009)

Everything is down from outside and inside, and most of it is packed up. I have to clean our garage and find a way to store the new stuff. But my house is slowly creeping back to its normal self. About 3 weeks to set up, and 3 hours to take down. Some paint came off our front door trim so tomorrow will be a trip to lowes before housing finds out. D: Why did they paint everything with the cheap stuff?


----------



## CaliforniaMelanie (Sep 8, 2008)

Nope.  I usually have everything away immediately, but this year I'm going to be more laid-back and enjoy it all for just another day or two before doing the Big Haul back to the garage.


----------



## moshrider1000 (Sep 20, 2009)

I have almost everything down but it will take me the next week or so to put it all away. I still have the lights on the gutter and the broken down shutters to get down. It'll take at least a day to go through all the lighting gear, get all the cables coiled properly, and the gear back in the right cases.

Now on to the Christmas lights!


----------



## rosella_au (Sep 23, 2010)

Only our outdoor stuff has been pulled inside- not packed away yet tho. Only the dishes have been cleared and put away from the inside. Was meant to be packing ti all waya today but sick so will put it off and get to enjoy it for another day


----------



## nicknack918 (Jun 17, 2010)

Wayyyy too tired!! Spent all day getting eveything set up then ran around all night making sure everything stayed in place! The only things I usually bring in are things that I worry will get damaged or stolen if left out over night. Besides, all my stuff is wet from our freak snow storm  ...gonna have to give it a few days to dry off before it can all get packed away for next year!!


----------



## LittleBlueBMW (Oct 9, 2010)

Took down just the cemetery in hopes of saving the lawn (less than 30 minutes to pull all the stakes, stones, lights, and fencing, plus the props on the lawn). Leaving the Halloween tree, Reaper, fountain, and pumpkin out for a while.


----------



## The Red Hallows (Sep 21, 2009)

The outside is all down and away. The inside will come soon enough.


----------



## Scatterbrains (Nov 16, 2008)

I'm piled...got a long ways to go until packed. Someone said the weather is going to go from great today to nasty tomorrow, so we pulled down most of the stuff and made a big pile in the garage. Now I get to sort it and box it up...oh yippee.


----------



## bl00d (Aug 26, 2010)

Everything is down n piled up in my garage!


----------



## Terror Tom (Nov 3, 2008)

I brought in all the expensive stuff but I won't get a chance to put it away till this weekend. I have to go back to work. 12 hour shifts .


----------



## dariusobells (Sep 24, 2007)

Brought in the accent lights and the foggers.. does that count?


----------



## blackfog (Oct 9, 2008)

Set up everything yesterday.....brought in everything last night. Walking like a zombie today lol! Everything is on the floor in the living and dining rooms. Will pack it all up at my leisure. Gonna do it right and be organized better with labels and descriptions of what is packed in the bins for next year.


----------



## Zombie Sid (Sep 9, 2011)

Exhausted here... but unfortunatly, I have to put out anything worth something in the afternoon and bring it in at night as it would be gone by the morning... 
My front hall looks like a graveyard exploded... will put it away tonight


----------



## piratehouse (Oct 6, 2009)

Holy smokes !
It took my wife and I an hour to just get the stuff into the garage that we didnt want stolen, the other stuff is too big. It will take about a week to get everything packed and stored : /

Then we get about two weeks to rest then the Chritsmas display comes out !

Dang I'm tired.....


----------



## Aaaprn (Aug 18, 2011)

It took us about 2 hours last night to break things down and put them in the garage. Everything still needs to be packed away, but outside of the bases for the sentinels (too large and heavy to break down in the dark) and some scattered broken corn husks on the lawn, there is no hint of Halloween. Sad but part of the magic, I think!


----------



## Jack Skellington (Oct 25, 2005)

Too much stuff to take down in 1 day. I did a few little things this morning while waiting for my carpool buddy to pick me up. We'll do a little each night until the weekend comes and then it will be full speed breakdown time.

Hopefully by the end of the weekend it will all be down and most of it packed away.


----------



## ChrisW (Sep 19, 2006)

I read that title, and laughed, and laughed...
My wife is the chairperson for our church's Christmas Bazaar on the 12th and 13th of November. I'm committed (I SHOULD be committed, lol) to making two 7-foot tall cutout nutcrackers and banner for the entrance. Along with a whole lotta other stuff. So the Halloween items are just going on the side until things are done...


----------



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)

I haven't put anything away yet and frankly, I'm just too tired to care right now. But the forecast is calling for high winds and a chance of rain tomorrow so I need to get everything down today to avoid any more damage or having to dry everything out before I can store it. so I guess I'll just suck it up and get busy. sigh...


----------



## Hauntington House (Jul 29, 2011)

Like some others here, I just bring anything of value or delicate items inside at the end of the night. Now I can put things away in some organized fashion while taking my time over about 4-5 days. As is the case every year, I'm going to need to make a run for some more storage bins as we have a nasty habit of growing our collection ever year, hehe.


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

Had to work this morning, should start packing up...well, now. But I'm procrastinating on here instead


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Is this thread topic a joke?! Seriously if you guys are all packed and stored the morning after halloween I'd say you are overachievers.  I'm so tired and sore from setting up and tearing down from last night, I'm moving slowly today. Coffee not doing much to improved that either! DH started with sneezing and runny nose three days ago (thankfully I seem to be spared this year) but he wasn't sleeping well and woke me up a few times during the night. We did carry stuff to the garage and out of sight for the moment last night after ToTing had died down. Think I still have the electrical cords to gather up today and the bases for my spooky tress to deal with. Might tackle a few items in the next few days, otherwise probably this weekned unless it rains.


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

Just finished putting all the stuff away outside. Now we have to tackle the inside.


----------



## Pumpkinprincess (Aug 8, 2007)

We always clear the outside decorations right after the last TOT leaves. I make index cards for my kids and hubby explaining what they are responsible for before we can start our post-TOTing pizza party. Everything was in by 9:30...a new record! 

It now looks like the Halloween fairy has puked all over my house. It's so great to have a garage haunt. You can just shut the door and work on it at your leisure. I'm hoping to be done by the weekend.


----------



## Ed of the Dead (Oct 11, 2009)

I'm with Grimsley... leave it out through Dia de los Muertos (plus, I'm tired)...


----------



## pandora (Jul 15, 2004)

There is absolutely NO way we can pack up in one night ....or day for that matter. We're staying up one day longer because Last House is coming to visit tonight...then we'll begin which will probably take until the weekend. No looks forward to dismantling the crypt....ugh. I'm glad I'm at work right now LOL!!


----------



## halinar (Oct 10, 2005)

Most everything was in last night... I would have had it all except I broke a toe on Halloween night so I'm running a little slow. Everything is now stored away (except for the new stuff I bought today)


----------



## Halloween Scream (Sep 29, 2010)

Extremely happy and exhausted last night, we forgot to take in our fog machines and "valuable" props. Luckily we live in a great neighborhood and nothing was touched. I'll bring in things like that today and then slowly take down the outdoor decorations through the week. Indoor decorations don't come down until after my birthday November 4th, which is great since with the late setup this year I didn't really get to "enjoy" them yet. I plan on sitting in the family room tonight with the candelabras burning and the black lights glowing!


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

I put out everything last nite & brought it all back in with the exception of the blow molds & the heavy-as-an-elephant coffin. I think the fogger may be sitting on the carport too. But all the tombstones, masks, props, pumpkins, etc. came in last nite. I will gradually put it all away this week. 

Tonite, I may hit a few stores, but I may just go home & sleep until 6:30AM tomorrow. I dunno. 

I bet we all sorta feel like we've been on a week's worth of drunk & went into work anyway!! I do!!


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Is this thread topic a joke?! Seriously if you guys are all packed and stored the morning after halloween I'd say you are overachievers.  I'm so tired and sore from setting up and tearing down from last night, I'm moving slowly today. Coffee not doing much to improved that either! DH started with sneezing and runny nose three days ago (thankfully I seem to be spared this year) but he wasn't sleeping well and woke me up a few times during the night. We did carry stuff to the garage and out of sight for the moment last night after ToTing had died down. Think I still have the electrical cords to gather up today and the bases for my spooky tress to deal with. Might tackle a few items in the next few days, otherwise probably this weekned unless it rains.


No- not an overacheiver-I am just not a procrastinator. Never was!


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

I started today.For me I slowly start taking things down but still light what is still displayed kinda like a slow farewell.Everything will be packed by friday.


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2011)

Everything is piled "carefully" in the garage. I removed all batteries...
I have so much stuff, it'll take me awhile to get it tore apart and repacked. I have a new shipment from Grandin Road coming in the next 2 days- got 2 5' trees and a couple other things. i actually like taking my time and slowly repacking Halloween. it's the long goodbye until next year! 

And let's not talk about the inside. I am NOT giving it up for awhile!


----------



## Haunted Nana (Oct 18, 2010)

We got everything outside packed up and put away but too much inside to put away adn I'm tired and got a bad cold so will do inside very slowly because I the grandkids and myslf still enjoy it too much. IF I had my way would be up all year long.LOL


----------



## davidsdesire (Sep 4, 2011)

as we have rescheduled our party for Nov 12, we'll be leaving everything up and out til then. We are fortunate that, altho we dont get any ToTs, we also dont have to worry about our decos being stolen. 

All I'm putting away is the Halloween serveware that we wont use again til the next party.


----------



## davidsdesire (Sep 4, 2011)

Haunted Nana said:


> We got everything outside packed up and put away but too much inside to put away adn I'm tired and got a bad cold so will do inside very slowly because I the grandkids and myslf still enjoy it too much. IF I had my way would be up all year long.LOL


I agree.


----------



## LittleBlueBMW (Oct 9, 2010)

Glad I grabbed what I did as the wind picked up. Some Jacks got blown off their perch but the leash kept then from falling. I suppose tonight I will organize and get them back in the boxes. Jacks stay out till the weekend so I can enjoy them.


----------



## bamtunebam (Jan 1, 2010)

I've got a snow storm coming in. I took the morning off of work. I spent over 3 hours this morning putting away everything that was outside. It will probably take me a week to put away everything else that is inside.
And yes I'm exhausted.


----------



## dariusobells (Sep 24, 2007)

Alright don't have anything actually stored yet but the cemetery is gone.. all that remains are a few candy wrapers and a straw lined path through an empty yard. the Disappearance is creepy to me after having it up all month.


----------



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)

Everything's in the garage and tomorrow it will make the climb into the attic. It wasn't nearly as bad as I thought it would be. Took me about an hour to tear everything down, haul it into the garage, and pack the small things in tubs. 
Now I'm in the process of putting away the Spooky Town village pieces. I swear, this was my last year to display it. Way too much trouble, collected dust like crazy, and I didn't really even enjoy looking at it. I think it's over...


----------



## Mordessa (Jul 23, 2007)

LOL When I started reading this thread, I thought you guys were joking! November 1 and you've already got your stuff down and packed? Wow! lol For us there is way too much to tear down and pack it all up in one day! Although, I did take down and pack up a lot of stuff yesterday during the day, I've reclaimed the living room, kitchen, stairs and hallway for the living again, but the bedrooms and the downstairs hall are all still covered in Halloween. I may or may not get to them today. lol

The outside stuff is all still up too, and will be til this weekend. I need Hubby's help to get all that stuff taken care of, so we have to wait til the weekend when he's off work. I would try to get it done today, if I could do it by myself, but tonight we're going to the release party for Battle Field 3 in Stockholm, so there's no chance of doing it when he gets home tonight. ... Funny though, during the day yesterday I had two different people drive up and park in front of my house, get out and take pictures of my yard and then get back in their cars and drive away. lol So, at least it's lucky for them that I am not as fast as the rest of you guys seem to be! 

(Honestly, I can't wait to get all this stuff packed and put away so I can start on stuff I want to do for next year!)


----------



## kallie (Dec 4, 2007)

I haven't picked up a durn thing yet! I imagine I will this weekend and holy crap it's already November! Before we know it will be Christmas!


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

Add mine to the list. 

Wow, a full week to set up, a day to destroy...


----------



## GhostTown (Jul 6, 2011)

dariusobells said:


> the Disappearance is creepy to me after having it up all month.


That is the way I felt while doing a final clean up to remove any trace of the Halloween set up. I was running my leaf blower, pushing the last bits of slivered corn stalks and straw into a pile while a cold wind blew a large amount of more tree leaves into my yard from god only knows where. The whole time the sky felt silvery and cold, the light was weird due to the lack of all the orange we had, and more than ever before the whole front yard felt creepy as hell.


----------



## bloodymaniac (Jul 30, 2010)

Yep 99 percent done took 6 hours but all that's left is the window boards and cemetery entrance pieces well off to start the Christmas stuff


----------



## Leecho (Oct 5, 2006)

*Put it all away, but already thinking about next years display...*

I enjoyed decorating for this years 2011 display... I used to design and build props for a huge home haunt that used to take weeks to set up. That was back then when there was two of us. Now I am on my own with no props, but lots of memories and new ideas... I decorated my Mom's home with multiple sets of LED lights... two strands of white that flashed and the blue a steady glow to set the mood. I then laced the whole thing in cob-webbing, added some large spiders and some pumpkins... wasn't much considering what I'm capable of... but still got good reviews being the brightest, flashiest house around. In about 2 hours it was all cleaned up, packaged and put away 

Leecho


----------



## DynomiteDaniel (Jan 5, 2011)

70% done here. I agree with the creepy factor. I was in the maze we built last night taking apart the gallows and I swear there was a bat that had nested into the wig on our hanging body. I grabbed it and it flapped its wings and flew away. I screamed like a little girl and ran out of there!!! I wish I could somehow recreate that for next year. 

Dan


----------



## Ed of the Dead (Oct 11, 2009)

I was planning to wait until the weekend, but we were getting horribly heavy winds last night on the way home from work. I was DREADING what I would come home to!

Fortunately, all was in pretty good shape... tombstones were leaning badly but still braced, and the spider victim had tangled himself further in webs (which kept him away from the gnarly tree branches... as I had hoped!).

So we did a rapid breakdown (three of us in about an hour) of everything that might take damage just to get it back to the patio... All that's left is to pack up the extension cords and lights, and really put the stuff away for the season...


----------



## Xane (Oct 13, 2010)

Since it gets dark crazy early now I have little time to clean up each evening after I get back from work, especially since yesterday and today are "raid clearance until the cows come home" days! So far I've pulled it all down and stacked things, need to tidy up the garage a bit before I put it away all the way. Also for you guys who pack up early, you don't get maximum Tetris compaction for storage if you put it all away then go out and buy clearance!


----------



## Houston Haunter (Apr 26, 2011)

Took me 5 hours to do by myself, but everything done outside and placed nicely in my boxes.


----------



## Ed of the Dead (Oct 11, 2009)

Xane said:


> ...you don't get maximum Tetris compaction for storage if you put it all away then go out and buy clearance!


I was never great at Tetris... but after being in the Navy 20 years, I can fiit a LOT of stuff into a little space!


----------



## darthrott (Oct 20, 2010)

It took most of 3 days to set up, but only 45 minutes or so to bring it all in. Most of my props are littered about the house. Too tired and depressed to pack it away this week, LOL


----------



## DynomiteDaniel (Jan 5, 2011)

95% done. Being a squid as well I can stow things pretty well. I had the best Halloween ever this year!!!


----------



## whichypoo (Jul 29, 2009)

My My My .. You guys are good. We will probley be putting halloween away untill thanksgiving LOL.. and Pulling out christmas at the same time.


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

OMGosh... I haven't even started putting things away.. it's all stuffed in the garage and living room.. <<sigh>> If any of you over achievers want to come over and have a packing party, I'll buy pizza and beer! lol


----------



## MissKiki (Oct 16, 2011)

Just got all the yard put away today. We're still working on the inside stuff


----------



## SmartisSexy (Oct 14, 2009)

Everything is packed and ready to go for next year, even the new stuff is put away.


----------



## Halloween Scream (Sep 29, 2010)

Halloween Scream said:


> Extremely happy and exhausted last night, we forgot to take in our fog machines and "valuable" props. Luckily we live in a great neighborhood and nothing was touched. I'll bring in things like that today and then slowly take down the outdoor decorations through the week. Indoor decorations don't come down until after my birthday November 4th, which is great since with the late setup this year I didn't really get to "enjoy" them yet. I plan on sitting in the family room tonight with the candelabras burning and the black lights glowing!


Had to change my own response! Husband got a bee in his bonnet today about the decorations and brought most of the outdoor and half of the indoor items upstairs to be put away. Then we changed out all the light bulbs (okay, so it was a little hard to go about a normal routine with only black lights/colored lights. I guess I can't complain too much since I usually do everything myself!


----------



## Grimsley (Aug 14, 2010)

We just finished braking down the Mausoleum and putting all the Halloween props up in the garage . Wow my front yard looks so empty. but on the bright side, as we were putting things away, we started planning next years haunt lol! Only 364 more days till next Halloween!


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

Completely done as of tonight. It took longer to do the inside decor due to the party we threw on Saturday. The outside we just did minimum graveyard setup, and that takes us less than 30 minutes (we have a collapsable fence and it's super fast now to put out/take down).

We spent most of today reorganizing our garage and going through some of the halloween decor we haven't used in years and finally got the boxes packed with stuff LABELED so we can find stuff next year. Sooooo tired and sooooo filthy after. And also soooo glad it's completed!


----------



## kimber1 (Jun 12, 2011)

Took us all month to put up, slowly and we dismantled graveyard on Halloween. I can't complain because we moved from a bad neighborhood and used to do all setup in 2 days . We actually got to enjoy our props all month and it was great!!Started packing boxes yesterday and today and will finish all packing, I hope, this weekend. I can't walk through my courtyard at the moment and the kids say Hi to Uncle Charlie when they go to school in the morning!! LOL


----------



## SimplyJenn (Jul 29, 2010)

CaliforniaMelanie said:


> Nope.  I usually have everything away immediately, but this year I'm going to be more laid-back and enjoy it all for just another day or two before doing the Big Haul back to the garage.


I'm doing something similar. All of my masks from the characters are in, but I am taking the chill approach. I think I am going to reorganize everthing as well. I need to redo the storage area and some of the boxes.


----------



## Jack Skellington (Oct 25, 2005)

The tear down is currently in progress. We've got a lot of stuff down and some is packed in bins. We didn't start until Tuesday. I refuse to take anything down before Halloween is over and the outside is the lesser part of our display. It took a month to get everything up and running so it takes some time to dismantle everything.

My goal is to have it all down and most of it packed away by Sunday. We're also purging this year so we have to decide whether certain things are worth keeping, and if they're going are there any parts that can be salvaged and used for something else.


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

Took in some valuables/irreplaceables Halloween night and haven't done a darn thing since. I say it every year (but never do it) - I want to reorganize and categorize all the bins. Maybe this will be the year.....


----------



## Scruffywolf (Sep 2, 2008)

Done, done and...................done. All packed and put away the very next day.......now on to Christmas...............yippppeeeeee!


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Nope. Not even close. Put a few things away but everything is still a mess for the most part. We were going to have our attic reinsulated so everything that was in there is now in one back room in the basement so at least I don't have to lug it up into the attic right away & I can put things away properly.


----------



## Xane (Oct 13, 2010)

Slowly becoming more and more amused... last year I worked overtime four days after Halloween and the rest of my family was getting irritated that it wasn't all put away and forgotten about yet. This year "useful" things like the skeleton salad tongs and bat ice cube trays keep getting pulled back out and used again  At least I got everything outdoors pulled in and put away.

I bought some pumpkin ice cube trays on clearance, I figure those can be used until Thanksgiving!


----------



## Trex (Nov 6, 2010)

Cemetery is down, chop shop is down, Pumpkinrot down......all stuffed inside our garage maze....which is not down. So we have basically transplanted all of our props and tombstones to the garage, but hey they are safely stored till we can start organizing everything, which will be tomorrow night.

Guess what our plans for the weekend are!!??


----------



## Muffy (Sep 25, 2006)

Takes us a month here to get everything up but mostly cause we are getting older. People ask.."How long does it take to get all this up?"... I reply..."The older we get...the longer it takes!". The only thing we have taken down is the scene setters on the kitchen cabinets! Nothing else has been touched. Everyone is still in recovery mode!

Our cat had babies 5 minutes after twelve on Halloween morning. So we were up all night before Halloween. Still trying to catch up on some sleep. Now last night along comes another kitten...2 days later!

I will finish taking pictures outside tonight and then we can start the breakdown. Gotta hurry.....families asked this year if we will please do open house for Xmas.......gonna try & do it Dec. 19th my birthday. Lots to get up. The only thing that stays from Halloween are the driveway lights on stakes......we just change out the light bulbs.


----------



## His and Hearse (May 19, 2011)

I'm headed back to my parents today to put it all away. After the night of it all went into the garage, now most of it must be carried 3 floors up to the attic. Takes hours. Worth a good packing job though. Nothing worse than not being able to find stuff next year.

The good masks and props go to the basement.


----------



## dustin2471 (Aug 26, 2009)

Pulled it all down Halloween night, into the garage/front room/office took yesterday off from putting things away (darn kids & their homework) will put some stuff away today but will get all back into storage by the end of this weekend. Now looking at programming the light-o-rama that I have had for 4 years and done nothing with.


----------



## murtisha (Aug 9, 2005)

We spent about half the day on Nov. 1st. packing things up. What a chore.


----------



## Rigormortor (Sep 7, 2009)

80% of my stuff is still up. I work long hours and will have to wait till this saturday to take it all down.
I like setting up 2 weeks prior to halloween, but with the kids in the neighborhood thats a bad idea.


----------



## scubaspook (Sep 8, 2009)

I wish. Took everything down from the front yard except the pumpkin arch on the 1st. I threatened to post pics of the wife sitting and reading her book instead of helping me put things away. That got her motivated to help me yesterday on taking some boxes to the garage. Today I took down all of the scene setter from the house walls and boxed up 99% of the house stuff.The house looks so plain now. Still have the whole back yard to deal with. Hopefully it will be nice this weekend to finish tearing down.


----------



## Shockwave199 (Jan 18, 2007)

All was brought back inside by the close of 11/1, but I still haven't packed it all away. I'm behind because I pulled my back something awful during setup and my legs are shot from compensating and crouching so much. So I'm slow to pack away. And 21 or so short days from now I'll be pulling out the christmas boxes! Doh!


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Getting there. I have to go digging through and rearranging things again, though; this setup is just _not_ working


----------



## Its the Great Pumpkin (Jun 20, 2010)

Have about 90% down and packed away . Still have a few killers around to put into storage Man went too fast


----------



## DesertSasquatch2011 (Sep 28, 2011)

Everything is tore down but, still not packed away. Put it so it won't get soaked as they say it might rain tomorrow. I still look at it and will try tomorrow, maybe? I forgot about packing it all away thats the big pain. Wish I had all the scareactors now to help, oh well maybe I can make some prop helpers for next year and see if they are willing to help, lol!!!


----------



## BillyBones (Aug 17, 2011)

I'm impressed, I'd love to do a haunt but no body would see it on the 8th floor, no TOTing allowed either. Started yesterday and only have 4 of the 20 boxes packed of our Halloween village.


----------



## LittleBlueBMW (Oct 9, 2010)

need big flat boxes for the new tombstones from Halloween town... Major packing this weekend. I will keep some of the 'kins out all year but in the house.


----------



## Spinechiller (Mar 25, 2011)

Everything has been down as of Wednesday, have packed five boxes but still have about 4 to still do. Hoping to get it done by Monday, it can be overwhelming though


----------



## suzika (Jul 26, 2010)

I'm gathering up odds and ends now, I have a bunch of fabric items (dish towels, pot holders, bathroom towels) left to wash and fold, plus a porch full of jack-o-lanterns that need to be thrown down the ravine across the street. 

Now, I have all my fall silk flowers, candle holders, and candles up. Or the ones I have so far, I need some dish towels and hand towels yet, but, almost everything left is Christmas.


----------



## LittleBlueBMW (Oct 9, 2010)

Got it all away but the three new tombstones are staying in the house, along with some target pumpkins... and a latex vulture... and the zombie babies 

Looks like more Halloween decor year-round


----------



## Halloween Scream (Sep 29, 2010)

The final, final details came down today. The decor clings are off the mirrors, the tablecloths are washed and put away, and I took off my black crackle nail polish. At first I was sad, but then I got out all my Thanksgiving decorations (half of one tub as opposed to about 15 Halloween tubs). With the house picked up and the smell of pumpkin spice candles in the air, I'm thankful for a wonderful Halloween season and looking forward to the next few weeks of fall.


----------



## Kaiserxion (Sep 17, 2010)

All I have left to take down is the spiders hot glued to the stucco. I'm too lazy to break out the hairdrier in my girlfriends cupboard.


----------



## Mordessa (Jul 23, 2007)

We finally took down the outside display yesterday, and I was soooo glad to do it too. The window display was making it very dark in the house during the days and given that it's been foggy for the past 7 days (typical aspect of Swedish winter, no sun at all for 5 months due to fog) getting any kind of light into the house is really important. 

Still need to take some stuff down in the rooms but at the moment, my dilemma is mostly about how to store all the zombies we made this year... No clue how to manage to store them so the mice won't eat the paper mache. I'm going to try bubble wrap, I have a garbage bag full of it, hopefully if I tape it well enough, it'll be enough... If not, oh well.


----------



## CraigInPA (Sep 11, 2007)

Grimsley said:


> I leave my stuff out until November 2! have to celebrate Día de los Muertos (Day of the Dead). Gives me 2 more days to enjoy my haunt


I do, as well. 

On 11-3, I had everything but the cemetary fence down and in the garage in under 2 hours (compared to putting it up, 8+ hours). I finished up the next day, another 2 hours, most of it spend playing tetris with the boxes, columns, casket, stones, etc... to make them fit in the same space they came out of in the garage.


----------



## Jack Skellington (Oct 25, 2005)

Okay it's all down and 98% is packed away in it's storage place. There is still stuff in my workshop that needs to be sorted through, mostly my electronics stuff and a few new props that need to find a home. It was a marathon of breakdown this weekend. Yesterday was the living room, family room and packing some bins. Today was outside tombstones, lights and extensions cords. They I had to cut up some downed branches from last weekend and mow the overgrown front yard.

Once that was done it was down into the basement to breakdown my Haunted House walkthrough. Finished that up around 8PM but still need to sweep up and vacuum the floor. I'll get that done one night this week. Very sad when I'm taking it down but once it's all packed away I feel better because it's almost time to get some rest.


----------



## Gryphon (Sep 28, 2011)

took it all down. shoved it in the garage. will pack it up...eventually


----------



## rosella_au (Sep 23, 2010)

You're all so organised... or motivated perhaps? Since taking down the cemetry and front windo clings late Halloween night, I've gone as far as bringing the storage boxes in from the garage, taking down the spiders den bathroom and changing all our photo frames back to their orginal prints. Our dining table is completely covered with decor waiting for me to start packing away but I'm being incredibly lazy lol.


----------



## Zombiesmash (Jul 15, 2011)

I finally finished packing it all away today. I had to go grab a new plastic tub at Walmart today so I could do it, but I was determined to finish. Then I pulled all the Christmas boxes out to put the Halloween stuff behind it. 

It's crazy how much storage tubs cost these days! I got a new one the other day just to keep my hanging spider victim, and the tub cost nearly as much as the prop did.

I also found places in the house to store the new stuff that I don't want to keep out in the garage- the Gatekeeper, Harvester, Guardian of the Grave, Haunted Ash Urn and Sands of Time Hourglass. All of that needs to be kept in the house.


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

I've procrastinated as long as I could and started to take things down yesterday. It looks like Halloween Hell around here! But this is the year I'm going to organize and itemize the bins.  well, at least I'm going to try.


----------



## kevin242 (Aug 30, 2005)

Packed up and put away in 12 hours! It takes a solid 40+ work week to put it all up.


----------



## James B. (Oct 8, 2009)

I took it all down yesterday; most is in the garage and ready for long term packing then to the basement.


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

I think this is the longest it's ever taken me to get everything put away.
My huge cemetery columns and fencing are still set-up in the yard.
I didn't know I had so much STUFF!


----------



## BillyBones (Aug 17, 2011)

Everything is gone back to the locker, started setting up the Xmas village and of course what do I see, I missed two wire spider webs LOL. Happens every year some little item just doesn't want to go back in the box.


----------



## Haunted Nana (Oct 18, 2010)

I have been slow in getting the rest of my halloween stuff down. My daughter-in-law passed away suddenly last wednesday so had alot of extra things to do besides think about halloween stuff . She gets buried tomorrow. On top of al that I have had the worst cold ever so that hasn';t helped much either. but wil get done after tomorrow I guess.


----------



## grogan81 (Sep 27, 2010)

I usually take my stuff outside on the 1st. I then take my time with the indoor stuff. I had everything put away by the 5th. I still have jack-o-lanterns sitting out though.


----------



## Spinechiller (Mar 25, 2011)

Everything is away except the Gemmys which are collapsed, they just need to go in there boxes.


----------



## Haunted Nana (Oct 18, 2010)

I finally got all the wall clings that wereup high on the walls and Bats on ceiling fan and few accessories all down today. Have been a busy week with daughter in law passing away and just wasn't in the mood to mess with it all week.But all done now.


----------



## Scatterbrains (Nov 16, 2008)

The last of the outdoor stuff came down today so the yard is Halloween free.


----------



## spooktown1 (Dec 23, 2010)

WHAT????..I am really surprised to see so many who actually pack stuff up after the big day...I display year round thank god!!!!...Halloween every day in the ol' Spooktown crypt...

ST1


----------



## ollieee (Sep 16, 2010)

Haunted Nana.

My condolences. Im very sorry for your loss.
Now that "all is done" and put away you deserve to rest yourself.


----------



## HalloweenDan (Sep 6, 2007)

Sorry as well to hear about your loss Haunted Nana. We took most everything down at 10pm on Halloween night. Would love to leave things up but have had theft in the past. Everything is put away in the garage waiting for next to roll around. Now just have to get the Christmas lights out.


----------



## xrockonx911 (Jul 28, 2010)

everything is down... and piled in a jumbled heap in the garage! now it's time to pack away organized!! A tote for the witches... a tote for the bar... a tote for the Frank scene... a tote for body parts... a tote for heads.... a tote for spiders... a tote for spider webs.... a tote for my sanity... and when they're all packed up I'm gonna build a giant block castle out of them and play in my new fort!


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

It took me a month to set it all up. No way it was coming down in a day. I started Nov 2nd and just finished getting the last of it (mostly) put away 3 days ago. I still have a few props to store. I love Halloween but I am always so glad when it is all put away again. Then I can start planning next year. LOL


----------



## Haunted Nana (Oct 18, 2010)

Thank you Halloween Dan. 
Why does it seem like so much fun putting it up but SO MUCH WORK taking it down. Sorry about your theft in the past too whats wrogn with people you work hard to make it enjoyable for them as well as yourself then they steal from you. Sad( Now on to the next Big Holiday but I don't put as much out for Christmas so not quite so much work.LOL


----------



## DesertSasquatch2011 (Sep 28, 2011)

Man, just finished today. This has been the latest it was all due to the new props for this year. But as I was putting the last stuff away got a flood of ideas I have to write down. Halloween on the brain almost 24/7, which is not a bad thing. Got the stuff for the other holiday(s) but next week or in two weeks. Too tired.


----------



## davidsdesire (Sep 4, 2011)

i'm still working on it...i'm not eager to pack my friends away in a dark closet for 10 months!!!


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Jul 17, 2010)

Haunted Nana, I am very sorry about your loss, I can only imagime how hard things must be for your family right now.


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

Haunted Nana, I second what The Halloween Lady said. 

I got about 85 percent of my stuff put away and hope to finish it up tomorrow. I'm pooped.. lol


----------



## dionicia (Nov 5, 2006)

I have just about everything put back in the garage and the shed including some extras bought at Spirit November 1st (first time I went to an after Halloween sale). Only 1 thing left in the living room to put away. The new Life Sentence I bought. I have to figure out where to store it until next year. Aargh!


----------



## boobear (Jul 2, 2009)

I had to leave town the day after Halloween so all I could do was get it all down (so my family wasn't looking at it while I was away) and throw it in a pile in a spare bedroom. In another week I'll be home and have to put up Christmas decorations and organize and arrange my Halloween decorations away. Always something to do.


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

Ha ha. I thought I was done, but for the past week every time a turn a corner or walk into a room I find one more thing I forgot to put away. Mostly it is big stuff that sat there for so long that I didn't notice it any more.


----------



## davidsdesire (Sep 4, 2011)

same here....maybe i will just leave it all up for next year


----------

